
Show HN: An easy way to do more focused work in Slack - Nikolas0
The easiest way to describe Focus Mode is, ‘It’s the Pomodoro technique — designed exclusively for Slack.’<p>It lets users add the task they’re working on, set how long they’d like to focus on it, and how long the break should last between each focus period.<p>In essence, it’s a nifty way to bring more focused work to the busy workspaces of Slack.
The creators of Focus Mode are my team at Geekbot: the custom Slackbot that helps remote-first companies (including the likes of Zapier, Shopify, Zendesk) better manage routine tasks, like daily standups, in Slack. So to say we’re at home in Slack is an understatement: and our Geekbot experience was invaluable in helping us see what else was needed to make Slack a more focused, less distracting workspace.<p>We’re really proud of Focus Mode because it’s simple to use (just three fields to fill in), it keeps your teammates in-sync with what you’re working on (that’s what the Geekbot mission is all about), and it auto-enables ‘Do Not Disturb’ — meaning you can get on with important tasks and avoid notifications from dominating your day.
======
Nikolas0
You can check the product here:
[https://geekbot.com/focusmode](https://geekbot.com/focusmode)

